# SuperMax Mill Grease Question



## Pontiac Freak (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a SuperMax (Bridgeport Clone) and it has a tag on the right side of the head saying it needs grease through a specific bolt hole for the VariDrive.  I dont have the manual so I am unsure which hole they are looking for.  I found a hole with a allen head on the left side of the head but am unsure.  Anybody know this machine and where to put this grease?  Thx!


----------



## MADJACK (Oct 6, 2014)

Been a while since I've greased mine, but I think the set screw is on the back side of the head, over by the hi/lo lever. here is a link to a yahoo group that has the manual in PDF form,

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/SupermaxMillingMachines/files

Hope that helps,
Jack


----------



## MADJACK (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I looked at my machine last night and the only set screw that would make sense is the one pictured. My machine has a grease nipple at the back, right about the height to lube the back gears, that's the one I've been greasing. The manual is not the best, but it does help.I'll have to look into this further and see if I've been missing something... :thinking:


ETA: apparently the grease fitting I refer to was on the older BP mills and discontinued, it greased the idler gear which then gets the bull gear. I don't know if your supermax has one. I found this link during a search. It is on a BP, but ours is a close copy.  The guy there did a nice write job with a pic that explained a lot to me. From his comment in the post with the pic, it sounds like the mechanism that slides the bull gear up & down gets lubed through the set screw...

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/25167-Bridgeport-lubrication


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Oct 7, 2014)

I will have to do some more looking when I get back to the shop.  I havent been looking on the back of the head. I couldnt find anything in the manual in the maintenance section about the location of it either.


----------

